# Lime Coconut SP?



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 10, 2017)

I've had a lime coconut wine in my "want to do" list, and now that I've been making SP, thought I'd just make lime SP, and add coconut as from Jack Keller's coconut wine recipe. 

Has anyone tried this? Or should I just save myself time and effort and use an extract at sweetening time?


----------



## Arne (Jun 11, 2017)

Think I would try it both ways. Make a batch, split it in half and do one one way, and one the other. Give you something to compare to. Arne.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 11, 2017)

that's a great idea... I'm only up to 3 gallon batches, so I think I'll split it in three and do one dried coconut, one extract, and one plain for my MIL who *gasp* doesn't like coconut!


----------



## gamble (Jun 21, 2017)

I have been experimenting with 1 gallons for the easy-to-drink-summertime -tropical wine:Lime/Pineapple/Mango/ lemon mixes. Coconut was always the missing link. I was gun shy about real coconut because of the oil. After reading lots of posts I chose to use an extract and hit on a winner. For 1 Gallon: 8oz real lime. 2lbs frozen Mango (Costco) Added 1tsp McCorrmick Coconut Extract at sweetening(only 1/2 cup Sugar).Really nice color BTW. Gives just enough coconut flavor without being "Coconut Wine"


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 21, 2017)

I have recently been thinking about trying just a 1 gallon batch of lime, but to add raspberries and mandarin oranges in primary. I was thinking perhaps it would taste like rainbow sherbet if I backsweetened the heck out of it.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 21, 2017)

PandemoniumWines said:


> I've had a lime coconut wine in my "want to do" list, and now that I've been making SP, thought I'd just make lime SP, and add coconut as from Jack Keller's coconut wine recipe.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? Or should I just save myself time and effort and use an extract at sweetening time?



you been listenin' Harry Nilsson again, Obleo?


----------



## Cellar_Dweller (Jun 22, 2017)

Mismost said:


> you been listenin' Harry Nilsson again, Obleo?



Nilsson Schmilsson!


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 22, 2017)

Except I'm putting coconut in da lime


----------



## AkTom (Sep 1, 2017)

How'd you like it?


----------



## benchmstr (Sep 10, 2017)

you could probably use it to make the most epic snow cone ever!

the bench


----------

